# Women's Competition Bows?



## mandiemai (Mar 27, 2012)

Right now I have a 2011 Bowtech Heartbreaker but I'm looking to upgrade. I love that bow and I've shot a ton of competitions with it but I feel like its my time to move on to something better. I've looked at Bowtech's new Fanatic and that's one of my options and I've looked at Elite's Spirit and they both seem like good bows. I wanted some more ideas on what would be a good bow to try. Any ideas? Input? Thanks


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

To narrow down what you want and to make some suggestions, can you tell us: 

draw length?
draw weight?
budget?
open to any manufacturer?
competition only?


----------



## mandiemai (Mar 27, 2012)

DW 26.5 
DW 40lbs
Budget and manufacturer is open
Something that will work for competition mostly but some hunting too
Color wise, I wanna try to get either orange or like a light blue/purple


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

With a DL of 26.5 and max draw weight of 40#, you do not need to look at women-specific bows, most target bows will cover that range, men or women. A bow that I considered recently was the PSE Phenom. I ended up getting a Supra Max, but the Phenom is available in a short draw model and is a good deal at $650.


----------



## nasp (Jul 8, 2014)

Try a Pearson marXman. I have one and love it.


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

Eva shocky, obsession line some pse would fit the bill


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Check out the New Breed line - they are proving to be one of the best womens bows on the market. Several top female shooters doing well with them.


----------



## Prettypinkbow (Apr 26, 2015)

Try a Mathews HTR no cam. I have recently gotten one and love it.


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

I recently got a Darton Executive bow. I really like it a lot. I have hyper extended capabilities with my arms and have fought string slap for 5 years until I got this bow. Its ambidextrous - so need to worry about getting a right or left handed one. Well worth the money. I just wish I had known about it earlier. You will love the way it shoots.


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

good thread - I am in the same boat for shopping. I haven't bow shopped in a LONG time  so far what has caught my attention is the Bowtech and Elite. Ive shot custom Martins for years. But I would like to explore all avenues before making a decision. Except I am a 24.5 in draw.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I know I'm a little late to the party... but for anyone else who comes to this thread. For what you are looking for I would recommend a Hoyt. just about every bow they make will fit your specs. Mathews sells some really nice bows too. I've test shot the chill sdx in the shop and its a really nice smooth shooting bow. I've owned a bowtech and it was fast little bow but it had an aggressive draw. All I own now and most likely all I will ever own is the hoyt. 

besides the fact that they go down to my specs they have a very nice draw cycle and a bow for whatever competition you are into. I shoot 3D, field, some indoor 5spot and vegas, and hunt. with the same bow (hoyt charger) set up in hunter configuration. and I do really really well. not as well as someone who had a dedicated bow for each activity but I manage very well. and to top it off ... hoyt target finishes are top notch and very polished looking. I love their teal target color!


----------



## Mwood0412 (Jun 22, 2014)

I LOVE my Elite Spirit!!! I shot over 20 bows in my DL before I found the spirit and I instantly fell in love with it!


----------



## RuralRabbit1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I moved from a Bowtech Heartbreakter 2013 to Bowtech Specialist. I have to say I love my Specialist. It wasn't too bad of a transition and I love how quiet and smooth the draw is.


----------

